# You all make me sick !!!!!!!!!



## robdavis305 (Aug 31, 2009)

:x  These photos are unreal, i need one of those lense but am new to the photography world and would really appreciate any imput you guys might have.Ive looked on B&H at the macrons but there are so many and im really confused on which one would be the best. Some are 100mm or higher. Is it that the 300mm can zoom in something that close and yet be so far? Please help, i want to get a macron but whats the best deal for me and my Nikon D90.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 31, 2009)

They are unreal. it's just an optical illusion. Many users use the 1200mm for macro, it can zoom in really close.


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 31, 2009)

O my bad, I noticed you have a Nikon. You can use a 105mm


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 31, 2009)

you can also use extension tubes, macro filters, reverse mounts and other crap to get macro. You can also buy other people's work and pretend its your own.


----------

